

Suit alleges Google does not do enough to differentiate organic search results from sponsored links - nreece
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22393389-29277,00.html

======
Goladus
My only question about google's sponsored links is whether people who are
colorblind or have low contrast on their monitors can tell the difference.

For someone with normal vision on a normal monitor, I think the colored
"sponsored links" box is plenty.

------
euccastro
Kudos to the poster for their accuracy. If you read this in Slashdot, at first
you'd be led to believe that the suit was about Google selling (regular)
search results without disclosure.

